# affichage cible mac mini sur Imac



## vinzzzz (15 Novembre 2012)

Bonjour,

j'ai un Imac thunderbolt, et je voudrais faire l'acquisition d'un ou deux mac mini 2012 (pour du calcul). du coup je voudrais avoir la possibilité d'utiliser l'écran de l'Imac comme affichage du mac mini. 

Je sais que sous OSX cela devrait fonctionner normalement avec un cable thunderbolt. 

Mais est ce que cela est-il aussi possible lorsque le mac mini est sous windows via bootcamp et que l'Imac est toujours sur OSX ?

Je ne sais pas si ma question est claire. mais si quelqu'un peut m'apporter une réponse ça serait vraiment bien !

merci beaucoup !


----------

